# Mystery pipe with a 'G' on the cap in basement



## tyalkin (Jul 6, 2011)

We're currently trying to figure out what a pipe coming out of the floor of our 1905 house.

We are located in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada. 

The pipe is about an inch in diameter and capped.  The cap has a 'G' on it.  It looks very old, as there is significant corrosion on it.  I can't get it open without heating it, and I haven't yet tried that. 

I thought it might be the pipe leading to an undeground oil resevoir, but I don't think this is the case for two reasons. First, it is very rare that oil resevoirs would be underground in such an old house. Second, I already can see where the oil line ran from outside the house to the inside.  

If anyone had any guesses on what this might be, or just a general direction, I'd be very grateful.


----------



## tyalkin (Jul 6, 2011)

Attached are pictures of the pipe.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 6, 2011)

Maybe well water?


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 6, 2011)

You have a heating system? Oil fired, large pipe such as this?

Could be part of an old steam pipe return line, or still being used with hot water in it. Turn on the heat, it will get warmer.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 6, 2011)

I found this article very interesting: Pipe in Basement Floor - Articles - Trained Eye Home Inspection

Under "The Answer", go to the 6th, 7th and 8th paragraphs. Think this could be it? Especially since the piece you have here is a female.


----------



## JoeD (Jul 6, 2011)

The G is not significant. It is only the plug manufacturers mark. It is not indicative of GAS if that is what you where thinking.

Do you know of this house ever had well water? The pipe could be from an old well. It could also less likely be a old gas line into the house. 1" is a pretty standard size for both water and gas. Gas doesn't normally come up through the floor. They don't usually bury it that deep.


----------



## Redwood (Jul 6, 2011)

I Think Joe D has nailed it...

Probably and old line to a well....

It's too small to be a drain and gas wouldn't have been under the floor or, that deep....


----------



## tyalkin (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks, everyone, for your helpful thoughts.

We're cutting it off tomorrow, so we'll find out then, one way or another.

My biggest fear is that it is an oil tank buried in the basement floor.  Seems ludicrous that a builder would do such a thing, but who knows in 1905. 

Is it relevant that the pipe is so close to the wall?  Would that mean that it is unlikely to be an oil tank?


----------



## JoeD (Jul 8, 2011)

Before you actually cut it I would remove the plug. If it was for oil you would probably smell it. If it was from a well there is a slight possiblilty that water might come out. Maybe even dip a stick into it and see what's there. 
You can always put the cap back on. Once you cut you are done and won't be able to cap it if you find something strange.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 8, 2011)

JoeD said:


> Before you actually cut it I would remove the plug. If it was for oil you would probably smell it. If it was from a well there is a slight possiblilty that water might come out. Maybe even dip a stick into it and see what's there.
> You can always put the cap back on. Once you cut you are done and won't be able to cap it if you find something strange.



Good idea, Joe.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 8, 2011)

Might be smart to have a 'qwik-cap' on hand. It's a heavy rubber cap with a clamp around it. If you have difficulties with removing the cap, or if you have to cut it, this would be a quick way of sealing it - if necessary. You can find them in a variety of sizes.


----------



## Redwood (Jul 8, 2011)

I'd be real apprehensive about just cutting it off without having a means to seal it handy....

What it it's a backdoor into the GhostBusters Ecto Containment Unit or, something.... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlnqmXuDXO4]YouTube - &#x202a;the light is green the trap is clean&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------

